# fluke from surf



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

anyone have any tips or techniques for surf fluke fishing. i have no problem catching them from boats w/ drift just struggle from the surf!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have had good luck in the past using long squid strips on my bucktail/worm jigs. It really helps to add some shedder oil to the lure too.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I havn't tried this yet but my brother has had luck with this.

He ties a saltwater fly ahead of the main bait. The fly is attached to a dropper, it's pretty much a high low rig. This lets the fly stay up off the bottom where the fluke can see it and attack.

I've seen articles where similar setups are shown, but my brother is the only person I've actually spoken to whose fished this type of rig. I'm going to try it next time out, if not with a fly, than with a fin s fish on a plain hook (not a jig head, which is my usal rig)

Good Luck.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

teasers rock, surf candies or deceivers are my favorites. i have heard good things about jiggies but have not tried one. the reason teasers work so well is they ride higher than the jig up where the fluke can see them. the biggest mistake fluke anglers make is thinking they are bottom feeders. fluke look up and i have acutally seen them hit baits right at the surface. if you use bait, do not dead stick, fan cast and slowly retrieve it. Too many people use only live killies/minnow, but they are short changing themselves. Killies work, but dead spearing(silversides or shiners depending on where you live)are a better bait in my opinnion. Sandeels are great too, but not available in southern areas. It is generally best to tip your bait with a long tapered strip of squid or fresh cut fish like the white side of a keeper, searobing, bluefish belly etc. the best surf fluking is in early oct. as the fish begin moving out of the backwater areas toward the offshore haunts. sometimes they will lay in water less than a foot deep.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

my best advice is use fresh bait and keep it moving.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

Thanks for the better explaination, I hate giving advice that I haven't actually tried although in this case, coming from my brother I trusted it and will give it a try the next time I get out.

I have a follow up for you, how do you rig your teasers?

Thanks,
DH


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

There are a couple of ways to do it. The simplest is to tie a 6 inch dropper loop 12-18 inches above your jig and feed it through the eye of your teaser. Give the loop a half twist and bring the teaser through the loop and snug it up. I recently saw a new way too tie it which looks much better but I have not tied it yet and do not feel comfortable explaining it. Another popular method is to use a three way swivel. For those folks who use a standard swivel to attach their leaders you can leave a long tag end on the knot and tie the teaser to that. Lots of options.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll give it a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Live bait and or keep it moving


----------



## split/shot (Jun 5, 2003)

Me my self ... I have been doin good wit a pink finS fish. With a piece of chicken on it . It works pretty good , you can either slow retrieve or jig it a little.
good luck


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Fluke were my main fish to go for when I had my boat, but also had trouble in the surf and on piers. All the info here is good (as usual  ), but I think one of the biggest things that helped me was, "Fish the Ditch". I was casting "way" to far, on much to heavy equipment. My sugestion would be to use much lighter gear, than with other surf fishing. I use a 7 foot spinner with 8-10lb line. Fish the ditch and cuts. Many times I find the fish close enough to just "flip" my presentation out.

Teasers are something I haven't used yet for Fluke, thanks guys..... bet I won't be able to say that next year


----------

